# Please Help...Bloody Diarrhea...



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey guys...When we woke up this morning, the horrible smell was everywhere. We walked into the living room to find about seven pools of completely liquid diarrhea mixed with blood. Talon (4 year old working line male, intact) was the one who left it because Anika is kenneled at night. Then, about ten minutes after I started cleaning up the diarrhea, I heard Talon retch and right away vomit what looked like at least half of his dinner from twelve hours prior. Also came up the water he had just drank minutes before. He was out this morning and when we refilled his bowl, he seemed thirsty. Ten minutes later, he vomited up the other half of the food. Still looked the same, just clear mucus and undigested kibble, no blood in the vomit. He eats Orijen adult and nothing else extra. (allergies) Then, we let him out and saw that this time, he tried to poop and it was straight blood that time, maybe about a tablespoon. So, Chris is a vet tech and he's of course leaving now to take him into work to be examined right away but my mind is in Mommy-panic-mode right now...

Other than the diarrhea and vomiting, there are no other symptoms. He doesn't appear to be in any distress, maybe just the slightest bit more depressed than usual. Nothing that would be noticeable to me were it not for the vomiting and diarrhea. Gums are good color, eyes are bright, doesn't appear dehydrated yet. I am just wondering if anyone else has had a dog experience these types of symptoms before and if so, what was the outcome or diagnosis of the condition? I'm just in that mood where I need to feel like I am doing something and keeping busy...I feel so helpless, but we're doing everything we can up till this point. Chris promises to call me the minute they find anything out. Still, it gives me something to occupy my mind here, so if everybody wouldn't mind just sharing some info with me, any kind at all relating, I would dearly appreciate it. I'm so worried about my baby...









-Jackie


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I wish I had words of wisdom for you but all I can offer is comfort. Hang in there, try not to think of worse case right now until you know more. 

Could he have eaten something he shouldn't have? Lexi ingested part of a tennis ball before I knew what had happened and ended up with an extended vet stay (did not have to have surgery but let me tell you she thought all the enemas were the pits)

Hang in there honey and keep us posted.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just getting to the vet to get the antibiotics and all started will be a help. Hopefully it's just from something he ate that didn't agree with him. I just went thru a similar thing with Bretta and the bloody gushing of poo is pretty horrific.

Getting to the vet. ZERO food for at least 24 hours, and the meds will hopefully help. I know I went to the store and bought up some cans of regular chicken and rice soup and used that (with a ton of water added, didn't even heat it up) when I DID start up food after the 24 hours was over.

And my Bretta is 100% fine now (it's been 2 months)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i hope your dog feels better soon. we're here for you.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

> Quote:I wish I had words of wisdom for you but all I can offer is comfort. Hang in there, try not to think of worse case right now until you know more.





> Quote:And my Bretta is 100% fine now (it's been 2 months)





> Quote:i hope your dog feels better soon. we're here for you.



This is why I love this board so much. doggiedad, you made me cry!







Thank you guys for the support and comfort. Still no word from Chris but I'm waiting by the phone. I'll let you know as soon as I know anything. I really appreciate the replies.























-Jackie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope Talon is ok! Here is the sticky on different kinds of poop: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=666428&page=1#Post666428

Let us know as soon as you hear anything.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Just got a call from Chris. So far all they have done at this point is take two fecal samples and drew blood for a full extensive blood panel. Both fecal results are negative for parasites but of course, full of red and white blood cells. The first parts of the blood test results won't be in until tomorrow, and it takes a couple days for the rest. Chris said Tal is still acting like himself, but when he was taken outside for a potty break pooped just straight blood again...







*sigh* My poor baby boy... 

So, not exactly any news that made me feel any better, but at least it's a start. Talon will be the first patient to be examined by the vet when the vet gets in this afternoon. Chris isn't sure yet what the vet's next plans will be.

Thanks again to those of you who are taking the time to follow this thread and be my shoulders to cry on.







I will update as soon as I receive the next call from Chris. Wish my baby luck. Thank you so much.

-Jackie


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Anything stressful happen to him lately that you can think of? Like a stress colitis?

No chance he could have gotten into the Ultram right? I hope that doesn't worry you more, I just went through old posts really fast and saw that. 

And hoping he's doing better very soon! Very scary.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Jackie. I can totally relate. My 1 yr old GSD woke me up a few months ago like that. I remember the horrid smell that acutally woke me at 3 am. Poor Bella was huddled in her kennel surrounded by complete liquidy diarrhea with some blood and some vomit in the corner. She seemed herself a lil slower than usual but still had interest in playing with toys but was completely refusing water. 
Of course this had to happen on Memorial day so we had no choice but to take her to the E Vet. The wait was 4 hours! and that was to just get in a room it was another hour after that we were finally seen. 
They ran the typical blood tests and fecal sample which DID test negative for parasites but because her diarrhea was so projectile and violent the Vet was still suspicious of Giardia. Her blood counts were off too when it came to the white blood cells etc.. but that is common since she was fighting some sort of infection. They did xrays just to be on the safe side for obstruction. Nothing obrstucting but her poor intestines were huge and inflammed. Poor girl. The vet decided to treat her for Giardia even though the fecal was negative. She was treated with an antibiotic called flagyl for 8 days I think, during that time she was given the bland diet as well. She improved after the 2nd day. 

I feel for you though, I was a mess that whole day. I don't think I ate anything and I barely got any sleep. Just a basket case... but hang in there. Sounds like he is in good hands! Keep us posted!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh Jackie, it's times like these when you wish they could talk so you can ask them "what the







have you gotten into/done and how do you feel?" 

Keep us posted! At least he's at the vet with Chris to watch him!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

This happened a few weeks ago with my almost 15 year old lab mix, although his took a couple of days to develop into full blown blood-only poo. The vet drew blood, did a fecal, giardia screen, etc., and couldn't find anything, so she gave JD an antibiotic injection. That shot was like magic--of course he didn't poop for the next 40 hours or so--and I wish that I had taken him in sooner instead of trying a bland diet (hard to do when the dog won't eat rice or potatoes) and pepto.

Fingers crossed that this is just a short episode and Talon is back to normal soon.

~Kristin


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Sending good wishes Talon's way. Good that he is with the vet - I will be watching for good news.


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like coxidia ( sp?) to me. Exact same thing happended to two of my dogs last spring. I don't remember exactly what test showed that it was coxidia, but it did take a couple days to get the test results. The good news is that it is easily treated.

I hope you find the culprit soon.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:Chris said Tal is still acting like himself,


For some reason my dogs are also ALWAYS acting happy and normal and like nothing is wrong when they are having bad diahrrea. 

But at least I now know not to be fooled by that and IMMEDIATELY stop all food, and get to the vets ASAP if it continues or gets worse. 

See, I can learn









Hopefully Tal is on the mend.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Horrible smell? Bloody diarrhea?? Check for HGE - http://www.petplace.com/dogs/hemorrhagic-gastroenteritis-hge/page1.aspx

It has a smell like none other and one you won't forget. Ask anyone who works at a vets office. Hope Tal is better soon.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree it sounds like a severe case of Coccidia.
Diarrhea is the big symptom, it is spread by infected animals feces (dogs parks, kennels). It is very contagious also. 

Here is a good link with info:
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1622&aid=727

Like others have said it is treatable so that is good! Keep us updated, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm going to vote against coccidia because of the age of the dog. If this were a puppy I would say yes! Absolutely! But coccidia doesn't typically cause the same severity of symptoms in adult dogs because (at least normal, healthy, non immunosuppressed) adult dogs have enough immunity to keep coccidia populations in check. It still shows up in fecals a lot and so gets blamed for the diarrhea, but unless it's really prolific in the sample, it's not necessarily what's causing the problems. 

In adult dogs I see more massive diarrhea episodes from giardia and whip worms as far as parasitic causes but of course coccidia is a possibility too. Then there are so many other non-parastic causes. Diarrhea like that is so awful for the dog and owner and sometimes so hard to pin down the cause. Good luck with him! Crossing fingers that it'll be something simple.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama had coccidia and it just made her poop mucousy. I agree that giardia is the more likely culprit.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Jen, you hit the nail right on the head! So, the diagnosis ended up being HGE (hemorrhagic gastroenteritis.) I am exhausted and Chris and I are taking turns watching Talon overnight so I hope everyone doesn't mind if I elaborate on everything tomorrow. I will make a post when I get up in the morning.

Once again, followers of this thread, thanks so very much for your kindness and support. It was a rough day for everyone, Tal being sick and Chris and me worrying about him all day. As of now, he is resting comfortably. He is restricted from any food for 24 hours at least, and if he slows down too much with drinking, he'll need to be put on IV fluids, but we're taking it one step at a time. Like I said, I will elaborate on everything tomorrow and explain to everyone what exactly is going on with him. I very much appreciate all of you making the day easier for me. I'm so glad to have him back at home where I can see he's doing ok and give him hugs and tell him he'll be feeling great again in no time! Talk to you all tomorrow morning!


























































-Jackie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Glad you caught it so quickly! Do you have Sub-Q fluids at home with you?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm glad he's home and you know what's going on! Take it easy if you can!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your dog is home already? When my dog had HGE a few years ago, he was in intensive care for 4 days on IV fluids and massive amounts of pain meds. He survived only because I'm so anal retentive and had him in to the vet and off food so quickly after onset. This is so often a fatal problem and the other dog that was in the ICU with my dog died.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gosh it sounds kinda scary









So glad you caught it early and he's began supportive treatment. Hoping for improvement soon!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jackie, what got me was when you said "horrible smell". Having worked in a vet's office, that to me meant only one thing. Glad you got it taken care of. Talon should be on the road to recovery very quickly.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

How's Talon doing??


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Indy had either HGE or something with similar symptoms twice in her life. I think the last time was pretty serious, and I didn't feed her for 5 days and stuck with a liquid diet. 

BUT I don't remember a smell??? Maybe I chose to forget it?

In the (human) hospital, that smell (or a similar one) is associated with the bacterial infection Clostridium Difficile. In that case, flagyl is the first med they try. 

As I understand it, HGE isn't thought to be an infection?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Update please? I hope he's doing ok!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Ghostwolf..... I am exhausted and Chris and I are taking turns watching Talon overnight so I hope everyone doesn't mind if I elaborate on everything tomorrow. I will make a post when I get up in the morning.


Looks like we have to wait until tomorrow morning.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Ghostwolf..... I am exhausted and Chris and I are taking turns watching Talon overnight so I hope everyone doesn't mind if I elaborate on everything tomorrow. I will make a post when I get up in the morning.
> ...


This is from last night. No update for more than 24 hours.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

uh-oh, that's not good









(I have no concept of days passing nowadays. I hope things are better with Talon.)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been checking this thread everytime I sign on. I hope and pray that he's okay, but I have to be honest, I'm really worried since it's been so long since the last update.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm worried too


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTI'm worried too


Me three


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

*Update: 7/31 5pm*

Hey everyone. It's been a looooong day. I'll start by saying Talon is ok now, thank God. Wednesday night was the last time I updated, and he had come home and seemed to be doing ok. Then Thursday he went downhill again. He was passing nothing but straight blood. His attitude was ok, not great, but not terrible...It was really scary though. He had to be given fluids and continue fasting. We monitored his vitals and took shifts monitoring him all night Thursday. Again, Chris is a vet tech, so we were able to have him at home and the vet was prepared to come in if we had an emergency. Today things are looking up. He is still having diarrhea, but no blood. His attitude is better, and he is allowed to start eating slowly tonight. He's also been started on Centrine, Metronidazole, and a round of digestive bacteria/probiotics. 

The whole thing has been such a nerve-wracking experience. I've also had experience working in a vet clinic, but I've never had an emergency condition happen to one of my dogs until now. It made me feel totally helpless and at the same time I was unable to leave his side. I am just so thankful he seems to be getting better. From what I have learned, a lot of dogs that suffered this same condition didn't end up so lucky.









And, once again, a huge thank you to all of you. I was overwhelmed when I logged on and saw how many people cared about Talon and were waiting to hear how he was. I am truly grateful for the support and kindness, and very glad I'm able to report some good news!

-Jackie


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Update: 7/31 5pm*

I'm so glad he's doing okay - hopefully he'll continue to improve! I know nothing about this thing, what causes it?


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Update: 7/31 5pm*

Cassidys Mom,

I had never seen it during my time as a tech but coincidentally enough, several weeks ago Chris and I were out grocery shopping on his day off. He was called into work for an emergency surgery (He is the head surgical tech) so I went with him since we were way closer to the clinic than home. The dog was a female doberman who's owner was away and she was left under the care of a pet sitter. She came to take care of her that day and found the carpets covered in diarrhea and blood. They suspected an impaction but when they opened her up, they found nothing, only evidence of HGE. I didn't know anything about it until then, when I saw how serious it can be.

The exact cause is unknown, but it seems to be the digestive system reacting to some outside stress. It causes what can be a very large amount of blood to leak into the bowel and the owner usually discovers it once the dog starts bleeding uncontrollably from the anus. (I was lucky Talon's diarrhea occurred at night since he ended up having those accidents in the house, I was able to see the start of blood appearing in it so I caught it first thing) Also, the affected dog usually vomits, in his case, a lot. 

They diagnose it when the dog's hematocrit level is high, which Talon's was. If HGE is left untreated, the dog can go into shock and it can be fatal.









I'm just glad we caught it as early as we did, and were able to get him to the vet right away.

-Jackie


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Update: 7/31 5pm*

Wow, yikes - how scary! Is it always treatable if discovered early, and if the dog does make a full recovery, is it something that could happen again?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Update: 7/31 5pm*

So glad to hear Talon is on the mend. I've been so worried. The clinic where I work(ed) had 4 cases in one year so I learned about it quickly and know what to watch for with Gracie (queen of digestive issues).








for continued improvement and




























to you and Chris to finish getting through this!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Update: 7/31 5pm*

So glad that it got caught and diagnosed quickly and that he is on the mend.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Update: 7/31 5pm*

The July issue of Whole Dog Journal just had an article on this called "Bleeding at Both Ends". Seems there are outbreaks of it and they are still trying to figure out if it is seasonal/regional. So it is interesting that there was another case of it at your vet's recently since it is rare. Glad you caught it quick.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Update: 7/31 5pm*

How is Talon doing? Any word?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Update: 7/31 5pm*

hope Talon OK.Went through this with my greyhound.It has pretty long recovery time after initial insult.He was on presciption diet for 3 months cause lining of gut is affected but he recovered and never had it again.


----------

